# Please pray for Tinker



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Friday evening I was called by a man about a cat he had found with a broken leg, None of the local rescues could help with this boy and as he needed urgent medical attention I phoned some rescues to see if any could help, thankfully Anna from Chester Cat Care agreed to be rescue back up for this boy. Vicky went to get this boy and rushed him straight to the vets where it was clear this little boy who is around 4 years old was very badly injured, not only from his badly broken leg but he has very enlarged kidneys. He is still in the vets and fighting for his life so please please can I ask you to say a pray for Tinker . This little boy is far from out of the woods yet,we have done all we can for him now, Animal Lifeline UK was able to secure rescue back up for this boy even though the rescue is miles away which is fantastic for this little boy, we just have to hope that the wonderful vets at the Oxford cat clinic can help pull this poor baby through this and then he can go on to find his owners or find a forever home.
If anyone wishes to help to donate to help the cost of his treatment please click on the following link which will take you to their website Home

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hoping he pulls through, will donate what little I can on pay day (14th). Hope the poor baby lives and has a happier time for the rest of his life.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you (hugs)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think we are going to need to find him a foster as he maybe coming back out of the vets today until we get his results back to see if he has cancer or not. If anyone can help in the Oxfordshire area please let me know


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry its taken so long to get back to you all, We are still waiting for the results of a boispy to see if he has cancer or not but we have got the results back which tells if the cancer has spread or not if cancer is present and I am happy to say that has come back good. Once we know if he does have cancer or not and whether it is something that can be treated successfully then things like his broken teeth and leg etc can be fixed but until we have the results back to see if he has cancer nothing else can be done apart from keeping him pain free as possible. He is far from out of the woods yet and he still needs all the prays and well wishes he can get.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

please join Tinkers facebook page to help us to help him
Tinker Appeal | Facebook


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Some of you may have read Tinker's thread here: Login • Animal Lifeline UK

He has been fostered here in Oxfordshire, while he's undergone tests to find out what's going on with the little guy. To cut a long story short, he needs an operation in the next day or two max to amputate his leg to save his life. He has a fibrosarcoma on his leg. It looks like it hasn't yet reached his lymph nodes. As soon as it gets that far it is game over for this little chappie. :'(

Unfortunately he cannot have this op down here. He needs to go to Wrexham Veterinary Care urgently for this treatment, so we are desperately looking for someone who may be able to offer a calm, quiet foster home for him nearby while he recovers from this op. I cannot stress enough that this is a race against time for Tinker and if he doesn't have this operation the only thing we can do is to give him palliative care as this cancer takes over.

If you are in the Wrexham area and think you can help to foster this special boy please can you email us at [email protected]

PLEASE, even if you cannot help do pass this on to friends, family, colleagues... anyone who may be able to find us somewhere for Tinker.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Not really wrexham area, but about an hour and a half away, if that's any help ... 

Clare x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for your lovely offer but I think that is going to be too far away he needs to stay really close to the vets though


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone help to get Tinker from Wolverhampton to Wrexham TONIGHT .

If you can please email us at [email protected]

many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say we found someone to help transport Tinker and he is off to his foster home as we speak, thanks to the lovely Owen at Wrexham vets he will be having his op tomorrow as well, so please please keep everything crossed for this poor baby tomorrow.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinker was seen by the vet today and sadly the cancer is way to aggressive for anything to be done for him :cry3: We the team at Animal Lifeline UK and Anna at Chester Cat Care are all completely devastated at the news and so wish there was something that could be done to help him. :cry3: 
Tinker will remain with his foster mum until he starts to show signs of not enjoying his life. Tinker is currently eating well and is said to be enjoying all the love he is being shown.
Please please cross post about Animal Lifeline UK so next time this happens hopefully we won't be too late to save them.
Many thanks to everyone that has helped support Tinker and us your help as always is truly appreciated.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinker I am so so sorry that we weren't in time to save you, please know that we did everything possible to help to try and get you back to health and into a loving forever home just like you so deserved darling, but it just wasn't meant to be,If we had been the first call instead of the 100th call that person who found you made , we may have got to you in time. Tinker know that we will carry on trying to help other needy animals like you,and try to spread the word about Animal Lifeline UK and the work we do and hope that the next call we get we won't be too late. Thank you to all who showed Tinker what it was like to be loved even if it was only for a very short time. Rest in peace ,Night night Tinker we will never forget you darling. xxxx :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

not fair, is it, poor tinker.


----------

